# cinquième enfant



## vieillepea (24 Novembre 2022)

*Bonjour  je voulais savoir si les  50 heures dans le mois autorisées étaient valables pour un enfant dont on a déjà  la garde exceptionnelle si la nounou  pas l ass mat ne peut pas le garder et si besoin impératif du parent?   est ce que ces 50 h sont autorisées juste pour un ramplacement  et il ne faut pas une extension d agrément pour cet enfant comme me l oblige pmi;  j ai vqu il fallait juste avertir comme je le faisais jusqu à maintenant*


----------



## Griselda (24 Novembre 2022)

Ouch' 5!
C'est exlusivement pour remplacement et il faut remplir tout un dossier et communiquer au CD


	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## NounouNana (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, info qui date de 2 jours, ma puer est passée pour mon renouvellement et m'a parlé qu'effectivement il faut que les enfants accueillis exceptionnellement doivent être inscrit sur l'agrément(c'est 1 ou 2) en plus des autres autorisés à l'année dans la limite de 55 jours/an et après il y a juste a les prévenir par tél. Donc sur ton agrément il doit y avoir par exemple 4 enfants de 0 a 18 ans (plus de restriction d'âge) + 1 ou 2 enfants en accueil exceptionnel.


----------

